# Suddenly noise from BFD



## Dragon777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I have been using my BFD 1124P for years now and never had any problems. But suddenly it started to put a loud noise on the sub on all channels. It´s not a hum but sounds more like pink noise. I wonder what may be the cause for this.

The noise stops when the BFD is turned off and it stops when either the input or output cable is pulled (strangely so). I connected the sub directly to the preamp (Audiolab 8000AP) and there is no noise, so somehow the BFD must be the cause. I switched cables and switched channel in the BFD but nothing helped.

Any idea what may be the reason for this and how I can get rid of it again? Or may the unit be defect?

Thanks for help!
D


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since your troubleshooting has isolated the problem to the BFD, I vote "defect."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dragon777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

I tried to fix this the whole night and finally found the reason for the noise:
It was the power cord of my laptop charger that was in a power socket at the other end of the living room. As soon as I pulled this power cord, the noise stopped. VERY strange....

Best
D


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Does your laptop charger have a 3 prong plug (w/ground) or just 2 blades?


----------



## Dragon777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

the powerplug of the laptop charger is with ground (3 pins). You know what may cause this or how to avoid?

Best
D


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It almost sounds like a bad/cheap power adapter that's dumping some voltage to ground (and causing the BFD noise).

I'm sure there are others more experienced on here in regards to switch mode power supplies and their ailments. Most laptop power adapters are rather mediocre.


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you have your equipment plugged directly into your wall outlets or are you plugging them into a power filter?


----------

